# Custom TARGA, a review..



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I got a custom made Targa.. No, I don't mean the maker made a unique one and I bought it..

I mean, the maker made a design made to my specs completely...

The review is as follows.. It's great and I cannot be happier. Got rid of ALL my other slingshots as this is the best fitting one ever..


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I had bought this aluminum one and ask for a design with many mods...


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

That's stunning, congrats. Always loved the Targa, I just wish it was more accessible.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I could learn a lesson from your decision to get rd of all but one slingshot. I was fortunate enough that Bill Hays sent me a cast aluminum Ranger from Pro Shot. It fits my hand perfectly. I recently squired a Pocket Ranger and it is a keeper. With my Big Iron I can narrow it down to those three that could do me for life. But sure I will hang unto my Scorpions. I need to advertise a dozen or so slingshots and stop collecting them.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> I could learn a lesson from your decision to get rd of all but one slingshot. I was fortunate enough that Bill Hays sent me a cast aluminum Ranger from Pro Shot. It fits my hand perfectly. I recently squired a Pocket Ranger and it is a keeper. With my Big Iron I can narrow it down to those three that could do me for life. But sure I will hang unto my Scorpions. I need to advertise a dozen or so slingshots and stop collecting them.


Cool that you got something that works fer ya. It's hard to find.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice fork!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Stunning sllngshots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s one beautiful shooter! Glad you found one that’s a perfect fit


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome man, the targa is one of the best frames out there in my opinion 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is very good lookin'!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad you like it so much, enjoy!

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

PrideProducts said:


> Glad you like it so much, enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


FOLKS, this is the maker!!

Thanks sir...Cliff


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Words can not describe this work of art!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lewis makes amazing stuff.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

If he had a pattern of this one particular slingshot, I'd get 3 more in various other colors.

But, alas, this was a one of kind.

Anyway, if I had more moola, i'd get more, but i just got an Anschutz 3P rifle. End of any other fun for the next year.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent ergonomics, a stunning slingshot indeed.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude that's gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

3danman said:


> That's stunning, congrats. Always loved the Targa, I just wish it was more accessible.


What do you mean more accessible? I'd love to be able to help you out if possible 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Never heard of this maker before, seems like he’s ok


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

PrideProducts said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > That's stunning, congrats. Always loved the Targa, I just wish it was more accessible.
> ...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ERdept said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Mostly just a production version. I love OTT and a poly or HDPE version would be really cool. Most of us can't shell out the cash for a custom frame and the affordability of slingshots is a large part of the appeal.

Cool of you to reach out like this, though. I've always admired the Targa from afar and I like your other designs too. I follow you on IG


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

3danman said:


> ERdept said:
> 
> 
> > PrideProducts said:
> ...


Thank you very much, yes the key to the targa is the shaping which isn't possible with poly cut outs so unfortunately it isn't something that can be done.
The shaping would take the same amount of time regardless of materials which is really where the price comes from, so you're best making it out of nice fancy ones for the sake of 30 to 50 bucks on top of the price.
Hope this clears things up, the targa was always designed to be custom. So there is no master pattern/design, they're all made as one offs using measurements of the customer's hands and their needs and wants to make their personal design and influence the shaping and contours.
I have a new design coming out soon which will be a set design (measurements) that I'll be making as custom order for materials/colours but the design will stay the same.
My brand has always been about the top end so I've never really had the desire to put a lower price (budget frame) on the market but it could be something for the future. ☺

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

PrideProducts said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > ERdept said:
> ...


For sure, I totally get it. I'm basically looking for an OTT PP Scorpion and the Targa comes pretty close.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

In the end, gotta say, if you're gonna buy a Ferrari/Porsche/Lamborghini, it's gonna come with a price.

I thought the price was much, but the money I spent on going through various other slingshots actually was MORE then the price of this ONE that I paid.

No kidding.

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a very fine looking custom sling. I like the design, color choices and execution. One should expect it to be expensive but also well worth the price if it's what you want.

Custom slings vary a lot in price so I don't own a lot of them (YET) but I cherish each and every one I do have.

I'm like most here. I have more ideas of things I want made than money to pay but I do add to the collection at every opportunity.

Custom slingshots are actually cheap compared to full custom revolvers and the wait on a one of a kind revolver can be years instead of months so for me even the best customs are a bargain compared to custom revolvers. Just one more of many reasons I got back into slingshots after so many years of absence from them.

I'm not exactly an expert shot with a slingshot but have an appreciation for the extra challenge they offer over guns.

I also can't shoot my guns indoors in my underwear (Now try and get that picture out of your head )


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ERdept said:


> In the end, gotta say, if you're gonna buy a Ferrari/Porsche/Lamborghini, it's gonna come with a price.
> 
> I thought the price was much, but the money I spent on going through various other slingshots actually was MORE then the price of this ONE that I paid.
> 
> ...


Good point, although the opportunity to handle one would be needed for me too. Hard to take the plunge without knowing if you'll actually like it in hand.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

3danman said:


> ERdept said:
> 
> 
> > In the end, gotta say, if you're gonna buy a Ferrari/Porsche/Lamborghini, it's gonna come with a price.
> ...


The way I knew I needed a custom was to buy a slingshot, use it and dislike it. As I bought more of the shapely and ergonomic ones, I realized, hey, if I truly get a hand fitting one that would end the quest.

It did.

But not until I bought several simple shots, severaly Hayes, a few Whamos, a few Dunkangs, a few Marksmen, a few Pro-shots.

All those totaled to be about $600-700.

Now i have my fav for just a few hundred and it fits the best. Lewis will ask for your hand measurements, design input, etc.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ERdept said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > ERdept said:
> ...


Yeah, I totally get it. That's exactly how and why somebody should get a custom and it sounds like Lewis is a great person to work with. Enjoy your slingshot


----------

